# Fehler: result-set zeigt auf null, aber warum



## Proggy (10. Mrz 2007)

Hallo,

also ich halte mich ja an die Regeln, hab schon zwei Stunden gesucht. Aber beim besten Willen, ich find' den Fehler nicht. 
rs2 zeigt immer auf null, obwohl in der Tabelle 5 Datensätze stehen


```
try{
				stmt2 = cn2.createStatement();
				//rs=stmt.executeQuery("Select * from aktivespieler");}
				commandstring="SELECT * FROM highscores ORDER BY score DESC, laufzeit ASC;";
				rs2=stmt2.executeQuery(commandstring);  //oder ASC?
				//rs=stmt.executeQuery("Select nickname,punktestand from aktivespieler");
				}catch(Exception e){;} 
				try{
					rs2.beforeFirst();    //hier soll der Fehler liegen!!!
		            
		             while (rs2.next() && !spieler.equals(rs2.getString("nick"))) {
		                 hi1++;
		           }
```

Danke für Eure Geduld und Hilfe!!!


----------



## SlaterB (10. Mrz 2007)

> }catch(Exception e){;} 

->
}catch(Exception e){
System.out.println("ey mann, ein Fehler");
e.printStackTrace();
}

Fehlermeldung posten..


----------



## Proggy (10. Mrz 2007)

Ich krieg eine null-pointer-exception, meintest Du das?


----------



## Proggy (10. Mrz 2007)

Habe den Fehler gefunden, ich Schlafmütze!!!

DB war noch geschlossen.


----------



## SlaterB (10. Mrz 2007)

was dir sicherlich der erste Fehler gesagt hätte, wenn du ihn ausgeben würdest,
du ignorierst ihn aber und wunderst dich über den zweiten (Null)

deshalb: e.printStackTrace()!


----------

